# Phrag. Alfredo Manrique



## Drorchid (Nov 2, 2009)

Our first Phrag. Alfredo Manrique (Phragmipedium kovachii 'Ana' x Phragmipedium Walter Schomburg) bloomed:

















Robert


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 2, 2009)

Hopefully mine will flower someday..it's beautiful!


----------



## mccallen (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow that color is just fantastic. If you have any more Peruflora's Cirila Alca bloom (in addition to the one in your online catalog), I'd love to see those too.


----------



## jblanford (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW!!! Robert.. That is just "AWESOME" thanks for teasing us.... Jim.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 2, 2009)

still not the big fan of kovachii and its hybrids, but I must admit the color in thi sone is very nice!!!

Has anybody done the cross kovachii x fischeri? That's one, I am looking forward to...


----------



## Barbara (Nov 2, 2009)

Might I ask how large and how old this plant is? 

I have this finicky little plant that does nothing but glare at me; I’m giving it another year and if it doesn’t smarten up, then it’s off to the great compost heap in the sky with it!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 2, 2009)

Nicest kovachii hybrid I've seen so far. The flower holds itself beautifully.

It has nice influence from both parents as well.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Has anybody done the cross kovachii x fischeri? That's one, I am looking forward to...



So am I!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice Robert! How old is this flower? It will be interesting to see how much this one changes as it ages.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorgeous, Robert. It looks like the size takes after kovachii, and the color and shape after Fritz. With influences from each other, of course.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 2, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I have this finicky little plant that does nothing but glare at me; I’m giving it another year and if it doesn’t smarten up, then it’s off to the great compost heap in the sky with it!



NO!!! :rollhappy: if it doesn't do well for you, perhaps it'll do well for other people (i.e. me!) LOL :evil:

It's a great looking flower Robert!! It looks huge! Do you have the measurements for the flower?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2009)

what a great flower!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2009)

Phrags are usually not my thing, but this one is GORGEOUS... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Phrags are usually not my thing, ..


If you lived somewhere w/ a little cooler temperature maybe ...


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 3, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Very nice Robert! How old is this flower? It will be interesting to see how much this one changes as it ages.



The flower was probably 2 days since it opened. It is about 14 cm across. 

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2009)

:clap: :drool: Looking good! :clap:


----------



## joan (Nov 4, 2009)

Gorgeous. Love the color! :smitten:


----------



## Ray (Nov 4, 2009)

I have heard that kovachii hybrids have very short-lived blossoms. How's this one doing?


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 4, 2009)

Ray said:


> I have heard that kovachii hybrids have very short-lived blossoms. How's this one doing?



In the contrary; I think on average they hang on for about 2-3 weeks, but they will make a number of flowers per spike.

Robert


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Claudia6982 (Nov 4, 2009)

LG Claudia


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 4, 2009)

Fantastatic flower!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 5, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> The flower was probably 2 days since it opened. It is about 14 cm across.
> 
> Robert



Very nice flower!


----------

